# Product Review Database



## beverly (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi Ladies

The product review has been enabled, and you can start your reviews once it is viewable to you. I am still working on the content, but you can see what I have uploaded so far (and i have about 20 more products to load). If I did not include your product(s), it was either because you did not include the *name *of the product *in full* or list the type of product it was along with the* photo* - (i.e. Salerm *Leave In Conditioner* + photo). Or I just overlooked it by mistake (sorry). I have to categorize all of these products, and so if I dont know what they are I can not put them in the database.

I appreciate everyone who helped out, but I *STILL* need your help this will be an ongoing task for me. So I need you to post the products that you would like to see in the database in this thread.


Also the salon review portion will not even have content until the end of next month, so you can ignore that category for now. 
Thanks, Bev


----------



## wheezy807 (Aug 21, 2008)

This is awesome, i can't wait! Thanks for all your hard work Bev!


----------



## tada1 (Aug 21, 2008)

co signing with Wheezy


----------



## beverly (Aug 24, 2008)

bump -

please also let me know of any mistakes that you notice in the Product Review by submitting a ticket - thanks!


----------



## frizzy (Aug 24, 2008)

This is a great addition to the forum!

Bump!


----------



## wheezy807 (Aug 25, 2008)

Are some of the parts disabled like pros, cons and do you recommend this product? I just did a reveiw and submitted it and it said i don't recommend this product, lol. I can't change it to yes. Also i can't rate the products. I can't even edit. I'm kinda lost.erplexed


----------



## wheezy807 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry, i figured it out, lol. But there is no option to edit.


----------



## beverly (Aug 26, 2008)

oh thanks wheezy, i will ask nikos about having the option to go back and edit.


----------



## baddison (Aug 26, 2008)

wheezy807 said:


> Sorry, i figured it out, lol. But there is no option to edit.


 

me, too.  I could not edit my review after missing the PROS/ CONS portion.  So unfortunately, I added a second review with the missing information in it.  I didn't repeat my comment, but I just reference the "above post" for the body of the review the second time around.

Did that make much sense??


----------



## IamMoreThanAConqurer (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm having trouble finding the list ...could you direct me how to ge to the list? thank you


----------



## baddison (Aug 29, 2008)

Here ya go.....very top of the forum..in the status bar:

take a look


----------



## wheezy807 (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey Bev, what about the salon reviews? I want to add Sedwicks Salon & Day Spa 1506 East 63rd Street   Chicago, IL 
Stylist eneen 773.383.9671 Is that alright?


----------



## beverly (Sep 5, 2008)

hi wheezy - its there  now that part of the database is going to take me a while to populate. you can start a review on her if you want !


----------



## wheezy807 (Sep 5, 2008)

^^^^^
Thanks, Bev.


----------



## cookie1 (Sep 18, 2008)

I don't know where to find the reviews.  The product I would like to review is MegaGrowth Deep Strengthening Growth Conditioner.


----------



## beverly (Sep 21, 2008)

It the link that says "Reviews" at the top


----------



## CokoQt (Sep 27, 2008)

Can you add Kimble Hair Systems Hair Butter to the database in the Cremes/Pomades category?  Here are the product claims:  

For Styling All Hair Types.  Apply Kimble Hair Systems Hair Butter to soften and smooth hair.  Containing hydrating olive oil and vitamins A & E, Hair Butter seals in moisture to help restore and maintain hair's health.  Hair butter also eliminates frizz and flyaways while adding a slight sheen so hair appears natural and healthy. 

Thanks!


----------



## Firefly (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm also having trouble finding the Reviews.


----------



## beverly (Oct 2, 2008)

The kimble product has been added. Thanks ladies for your patience, I hope to work on updating the database more next month


----------



## beverly (Oct 4, 2008)

For those of you who don't see the link, here it is

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/reviews/index.php


----------



## prtybrwnis (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks so much!  So convenient.


----------



## apemay1969 (Oct 17, 2008)

I can't access the database. Is it up and running yet?

Okay, I feel dumb.  Look two posts up, dodo head.


----------



## 2themax (Nov 15, 2008)

beverly said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> The product review has been enabled, and you can start your reviews once it is viewable to you. I am still working on the content, but you can see what I have uploaded so far (and i have about 20 more products to load). If I did not include your product(s), it was either because you did not include the *name *of the product *in full* or list the type of product it was along with the* photo* - (i.e. Salerm *Leave In Conditioner* + photo). Or I just overlooked it by mistake (sorry). I have to categorize all of these products, and so if I dont know what they are I can not put them in the database.
> 
> ...


 

Thanks so much for your hard work Bev!!


----------



## India*32 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey Ladies,

I've tried Bronner Brothers - Growth Serum this weekend and it feels good on my scalp.  Its light and not greasy.  My scalp can't handle all that grease and oil.  My hair stays too moist and then is prone to snapping.  I do love the Cantu Shea Butter, but I'll  use only on my ends.  Love the smell.


----------



## Royal Glory (Nov 24, 2008)

Thank, Beverly. This is another wonderful feature.


----------



## Jaxhair (Dec 28, 2008)

Super! Didn't know about this - I'll add my fave commercial products, Miessence soon too


----------



## velmadp (Feb 3, 2009)

I wanted to share my experiences with Mizani Butter Blend - Regular and Frederick Fekkai Hair Color 5N.  I relaxed my hair on December 31, 2008.  I waited until February 1, 2009 to color.  In between the relaxer and color, I used Organic Root Stimulator Hair Mayonnaise weekly.  I realize that the Frederick Fekkai Hair Color is permanent, but after trying Clairol, Dark & Lovely, and Jazzing this was the best.  I also use Frederick Fekkai shea butter shampoo, shea butter conditioner and glossing cream.  Although the costs of these products are more expensive, they are worth every penny.  Since firing my hair stylist more than a year ago, my hair has improved significantly.  The growth rate has improved greatly!  It is soft and has body and lotsof shine.  I am thoroughly satisfied with the results of the relaxer and hair color.


----------



## j&j'smom (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi Beverly,
I'am fairly new to the forum and still learning my way around. I would love to view the product review database. How can I access the page?


----------



## soulie (Mar 1, 2009)

j&j'smom said:


> Hi Beverly,
> I'am fairly new to the forum and still learning my way around. I would love to view the product review database. How can I access the page?


 
Welcome!  Click on the 'Review' link at the top of your page.


----------



## ellebelle88 (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok, now I am understanding why I missed this feature: it was enabled late last year. I thought it had been around forever and I had overlooked it.


----------



## missnicole (Mar 15, 2009)

How can we add products to the database?


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (May 3, 2009)

missnicole said:


> How can we add products to the database?



From Beverly's original post:



beverly said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I appreciate everyone who helped out, but I *STILL* need your help this will be an ongoing task for me. *So I need you to post the products that you would like to see in the database in this thread*.


----------



## LaidBak (May 5, 2009)

"I appreciate everyone who helped out, but I STILL need your help this will be an ongoing task for me. So I need you to post the products that you would like to see in the database in this thread."

Aphogee Deep Moisture Shampoo


----------



## LaidBak (May 5, 2009)

Shescentit Banana Brulee Deep Conditioner


----------



## LaidBak (May 5, 2009)

Shescentit jojoba hair milk (oils, finishes, serums, etc)


----------



## LaidBak (May 5, 2009)

Afroveda Shikakai hair growth elixir


----------



## LaidBak (May 5, 2009)

HairVeda-Whipped Clouds (Butter/Pomade)


----------



## LaidBak (May 5, 2009)

Ellin Lavar Deep Penetrating Balm (leave in moisturizer)


----------



## LaidBak (May 5, 2009)

Ellin Lavar NourishOil


----------



## LaidBak (May 5, 2009)

Moroccan Oil Intense Hydrating Masque


----------



## lovelylc (May 7, 2009)

Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose Moisturizing Shampoo


----------



## baddison (Jun 2, 2009)

REDKEN EXTREME ANTI-SNAP LEAVE-IN


----------



## baddison (Jun 2, 2009)

Dabur Vatika Enriched Coconut Hair Oil

*Herbal Coconut based Hair Oil . 
Vatika provides natural nourishment 
to your hair. Giving it body and radiance, 
taking care of the critical balance of nutrients. 
Vatika Hair Oil is a delicate mix of pure coconut 
oil with special hair care herbs including henna, amla 
and lemon. Blended together to strengthen each strand 
of hair from within, making you look really gorgeous*


----------



## beverly (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi Ladies

The Product Review Database has been updated, please keep the products coming so I can continue to add! more! Thank you for your patience, as it took me a while to make updates.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 23, 2009)

*CIBU SASHINI* *Thermal Shine Solution
*
Cibu Sashini Thermal Shine Solution is a highly concentrated blend of natural oils (including meadow foam oil, sesame seed oil, sunflower seed oil and coconut oil) formulated to add shine, eliminate frizz, smooth the hair cuticle and protect all hair types from heat damage. Comb two - three pumps of Cibu Sashini Thermal Shine Solution through wet hair before blow-drying to help straighten, add shine and protect all hair types from heat damage. Medium - very coarse hair types can spray on dry hair throughout the day for shine and frizz control. Due to its high concentration of natural oils, Cibu Sashini Thermal Shine Solution should be used sparingly on dry hair if hair type is fine - medium.

BEST FOR
Coarse - very coarse, curly, dry hair types. Ethnic hair.

BOTANICAL BENEFITS
Extracts of lotus flower and water lily soothe and condition; bamboo extract strengthens hair and retains moisture. Sesame oil extract promotes shine. Rhatany root extract helps preserve hair color. Meadowfoam oil, coconut oil and sunflower seed oil protect hair from heat styling and add shine.


----------



## Amaspiritartist (Sep 28, 2009)

These products are completely natural and address a variety of problems such as hair loss, dry scalp and damage due to over processed and colored hair. Only the finest olive oil and castor oil, in conjunction with the finest herbs from all over the world, are used to produce extraordinary results and the numerous testimonials she received state that her efforts have proven successful. I have had excellent results using all of her products over the years. She'll even do a free consultation by phone or email...

www.crsecrets.com


----------



## chesmi (Nov 29, 2009)

Absolutely love this product. 10's across the board!

Nourishes your hair with Natural Proteins derived from ingredients like Wheatgerm and Chickpea. Indian Gooseberry and Thistles promote hair growth. Use regularly before and after shampooing for well nourished, soft and shiny hair.

Directions for use:
•  Wet hair, massage a small amount on hair. 
  •  Use regularly before and after shampooing.                
  •  Suitable for all hair types.
  •  Safe to use on artificially colored or permed hair.

Ingredients (Each ml contains):
Chickpea (_Cicer arietinum_) 6 mg, Indian Gooseberry (_Emblica officinalis)_ 6 mg, Thistles_ (Eclipta alba)_ 4 mg, Wheatgerm (_Triticum sativum_) 4 mg.






Himalaya Herbals


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Dec 11, 2009)

*Redken Smooth Down*:​Smoothness for very dry, unruly hair. Hair is up to four times smoother*. Get ultra-smooth, shiny hair that's in control. New Smooth Down is specially formulated to enrich and tame extremely dry, coarse, unruly hair. Redken's exclusive Interbond Conditioning System delivers a unique Ionic Smoothing Complex of macadamia oil, candelilla wax and cationic refiners to help replenish oils, provide intense smoothing and a long-lasting, humidity-resistant, frizz-free finish.

*Redken Smooth Down Shampoo*:




_Gently cleanses and tames to help provide a long-lasting, frizz-free finish._
Ingredients: Water, Sodium Laureth Sulfate, Coco-Betaine, Laureth-5 Carboxylic Acid, Trimethylsilylamodimethicone, Sodium Chloride, Polyquaternium-10, Cocamide MIPA, Fragrance, Sodium Benzoate, Methylparaben, PEG-60 Hydrogenated Castor Oil, Salicylic Acid, PEG-55 Propylene Glycol Oleate, Propylene Glycol, Orange 4 CI 15510, Sodium Hydroxide, Butylparaben, Ethylparaben, Isobutylparaben, Propylparaben, Red 33 CI 17200, PPG-5-Ceteth-20, Oleth-10, Disodium Cocoamphodipropionate, Lecithin, Phosphoric Acid, BHT, Macadamia Ternifolia Seed Oil, Macadamia Ternifolia Candelilla Wax Candelilla Cera, Phenoxyethanol.



*Redken Smooth Down HeatGlide*:




_Protective smoother is a leave-in serum that provides heat-safe control to tame frizz on even the most unruly hair. Gives an ultra-smooth, glossy finish._
Ingredients: Cyclopentasiloxane, Dimethicone, C12-15 Alkyl Benzoate, Parfum/Fragrance, Trimethylsilylamodimethicone, Macadamia Ternifolia/Macadamia Ternifolia Seed Oil, Linalool, Limonene, Butylphenyl Methylpropional, Alphaisomethyl Ionone, Geraniol, Candelilla Cera/Candelilla Wax (D4952/2).



*Redken Smooth Down Butter Treat*:




_Smoothing treatment is an ultra-rich rinse-out cream that provides intense smoothing, long-lasting conditioning, nourishment and control._
Ingredients: Aqua/Water, Cetearyl Alcohol, Behentrimonium Chloride, Glycerin, Amodimethicone, Cetyl Esters, Lanolin, Parfum/Fragrance, Methylparaben, Cetrimonium Chloride, Trideceth-12, Mica, CI 77891/Titanium Dioxide, Linalool, Chlorhexidene Dhydrochloride, Butylphenyl Methylpropional, PPG-5-Ceteth-20, Oleth-10, Disodium Cocoamphodipropionate, Alpha-Isomethyl Ionone, CI 77491/Iron Oxides, Lecithin, Geraniol, Phosphoric Acid, Macadamia Ternifolia/Macadamia Ternifolia Seed Oil, Candellia Cera/Candella Wax, Phenoxethanol, Ethylparaben (D4914/2).


*Nexxus*​*Nexxus Therappe*: Luxurious Moisturizing Shampoo




_Therappe Luxurious Hydrating Shampoo, now enhanced for superior salon performance and advanced moisturization, is specially formulated with Rosemary, Chamomile and Nettle, gently cleanses for nourished, healthy looking hair._
Ingredients:Water (Aqua, Eau), Sodium Laureth Sulfate, Cocamide DEA, Cocamidopropyl Betaine, Polyquaternium-10, Fragrance (Parfum), Citric Acid, Coumarin, Styrene/VP Copolymer, Panthenol, Methylchloroisothiazolinone, Sodium Chloride, Hydrolyzed Keratin, Methylisothiazolinone, Propylparaben, Methylparaben, Magnesium Citrate, Honey (Mel, Miel), Allantoin, Propylene Glycol, Polyglyceryl-3 Distearate, Urtica Dioica (Nettle) Extract, Rosmarinus Officinalis (Rosemary) Leaf Extract, Quillaja Saponaria Bark Extract, Polysorbate 60, Chamomilla Recutita (Matricaria) Flower Extract, Stearic Acid, Palmitic Acid, Myristic Acid, Guar Hydroxypropyltrimonium Chloride, Triticum Vulgare (Wheat) Flour Lipids, Persea Gratissima (Avocado) Oil, Tetrahexyldecyl Ascorbate, Glycine Soja (Soybean) Sterols, Alpha-Glucan Oligosaccharide, Ceramide 3, Ethylhexyl Methoxycinnamate, Butyl Methoxydibenzoylmethane, Tocopheryl Acetate


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Dec 11, 2009)

*Neutrogena Triple Moisture® Deep Recovery Hair Mask*:




_Triple Moisture Deep Recovery Hair Mask rehabilitates extra dry or over-processed hair with intense moisturization.

This weekly treatment is so concentrated, just a small amount is needed for hair to become soft, lustrous and shining in minutes. Three naturally derived extracts work on the hair strand to defy dryness. Olive penetrates to the center, Meadowfoam Seed helps moisturize the middle and Sweet Almond wraps the surface. Treat your hair to intense moisture with this once-a-week conditioning mask.

Neutrogena Triple Moisture® provides specialized care for extra dry hair._
Ingredients: Water, Cetyl Alcohol, Behentrimonium Chloride, Cyclopentasiloxane, Dimethicone, Cetearyl Alcohol, Ethylhexyl Isonanoate, Behenyl Alcohol, Meadowfoam Seed Oil (limnanthes alba), Cyclohexasiloxane, Olive Fruit Oil (olea europaea), Sweet Almond Oil (prunus amygdalus dulcis), Stearamidopropyl Dimethylamine, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Amodimethicone, Panthenol, Glycol Stearate, Ceteth 2, Hydroxyethylcellulose, Phenoxyethanol, Methylparaben, Propylparaben, Citric Acid, Mica, Titanium Dioxide, Iron Oxide, Fragrance
Directions: After shampooing, apply a small amount to wet hair, concentrating on ends.  Let penetrate for 3 to 5 minutes.  Rinse well.  Style as usual.


*Neutrogena Triple Moisture® Silk Touch Leave-In Cream*:




_Triple Moisture Silk Touch Leave-In Cream melts effortlessly into strands, improving smoothness and manageability while diminishing fly-aways and frizz.

This silky daily cream spreads evenly, absorbing quickly to instantly soften, smooth and condition extra dry, damaged strands. Three naturally derived extracts work to defy dryness. Olive penetrates to the center of the hair strand, Meadowfoam Seed helps moisturize the middle and Sweet Almond wraps the surface. It also contains UV filters.

Neutrogena Triple Moisture® provides specialized care for extra dry hair._
Ingredients: Water, Cyclopentasiloxane, Dimethicone, Behenyl Alcohol, Glycerin, Ethylhexyl Isononanoate, Polyquaternium 37, Cetrimonium Chloride, Behentrimonium Chloride, Propylene Glycol Dicaprylate/Dicaprate, Cyclohexasiloxane, Meadowfoam Seed Oil (limnanthes alba), Olive Fruit Oil (olea europaea), Sweet Almond Oil (prunus amygdalis dulcis), Ethylhexyl Methoxycinnamate, Butyl Methoxydibenzoylmethane, PPG 1 Trideceth 6, Phenyltrimethicone, Methylparaben, Propylparaben, Sodium Hydroxide, Fragrance
Directions: Shake well.  Apply to damp hair.  Dispense a small amount into palm, then spread between hands to form a thin layer.  Gently work cream downward throughout hair with fingers, concentrating on ends and outer layers.  Do not rinse.  Style as usual.


*Paul Mitchell Smoothing: Straight Works*:




_SMOOTHES AND CONTROLS
Silky and Smooth – A special blend of silicones and styling agents provides the perfect balance of slip and hold to create a silky smooth finish
Soft and Manageable – Lightweight humectants and conditioners leave hair soft and manageable
Enhanced Shine – Chamomile, jojoba and henna provide shine 
and reflection
Sizes (oz.): 3.4, 6.8_

Ingredients: Propylene Glycol, Water, Cyclomethicone, Hexylene Glycol, Dimethicone, Polyacrylamide, C13 14 Isoparaffin, Laureth 7, Phenyltrimethicone, Bisamino PEG/PPG 41 Aminoethyl PG Propyl Dimethicone, Algae/Aloe Barbadensis Leaf/Anthemis Nobilis/Henna, Simmondsia Chinensis (Joioba), PEG 12 Dimethicone, Dimethiconal, Methylparaben, Propylparaben, Diazolidinyl Urea, Fragrance, Butylphenyl Methylpropional, Hexylcinnamal
Directions: Rub a small amount into palm of hands, then apply to damp hair. Blow-dry to style.


----------



## Cheekychica (Dec 11, 2009)

Linange Shea Butter Relaxer (Lye formula)

Product Description
Linange Shea Butter Relaxer / Desrizado A Base De Mantequilla De Karite GB 

Use only as directed. Wear rubber gloves throughout treatment. 
1. Do not shampoo or wet hair prior to treatment. Use a timer from start of application. Typical time requirements for Normal hair is 12-16 minutes. Resistant hair 18-20 minutes. 
2. Apply relaxer to new growth area(s) in small sections. 
3. Smooth product in same area in which you started application, following the same directions as step 2. 
4. When desired relaxtion is is achieved, rinse throughly with luke warm water. Continue rinsing until relaxer is completely removed from hair. 
5. Apply Neutralizing Conditioner for 2 minutes without massaging into hair and rinse out thoroughly. 
6. Apply Linange Hair Mask. 
7. Style as desired.

INGREDIENTS : Water, Mineral Oil Petrolatum, Ceteraryl Alcohol, Propylene Glyco, Shea Butter, Sodium Hydroxide, Polysobate 60, Laneth-15, Cetyl Alcohol, PEG (150) Stearate, Steareth 20, PEG (60), Lanolin, Hydroxypropy Itrimonium, Vegetable Protein, Fragrance. SIZE : 443,6 ml / 15,0 oz


----------



## Chocolate Girl (Jan 14, 2010)

Salerm Relaxer Creme Normal 1000 ml. 33.2 oz. (step 2)


For normal Hair 
Aproximate time required: 15 minutes
NEVER EXCEED THE RECOMMENDED TIME PERIOD.
Application:

Use protective gloves. 
Apply using a blusher brush or paintbrush.
separate the hair into 4 parts.
begin by applying to the back of the neck, Then to the top of the head, stopping at the forehead. Do not allow contact with the skin.
Once the time period is up, rinse the hair with plenty of water. (Do not rub).
Dry off excess water with a towel.


----------



## MahoganyJazz (Feb 25, 2010)

Best Deep Conditioner On Earth!


L'Occitane Shine Repairing Mask for Dry & Damaged Hair

A hair mask formulated with a natural complex of five essential oils—angelica, lavender, geranium, ylang-ylang and patchouli. Particularly recommended for color-treated and chemically treated hair, this hair mask nourishes and deeply restores capillary fiber. Repairing, stimulating and regenerating, it protects against the damaging effects of heat treatments (blow dryer, curling iron, hot rollers, etc.) and environmental stresses (sun, pollution, etc.). This rich and silky cream leaves your hair shiny, soft and smooth.

    * 8.4 oz.
    * By L'Occitane.

Price is usually around $29.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 5, 2010)

Hair Veda SitriNillah Masque-Ultra Moisturizing Deep Conditioner


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 5, 2010)

HairVeda Almond Glaze-The Natural Grease


----------



## LaidBak (May 14, 2010)

Cream of Nature Jojoba and Olive oil Moisture-Active Deep Conditioning Treatment for Dehydrated Hair


A Wealth of certified organic ingredients combine to deeply moisturize thirsty hair, improve shine, strengthen and restore manageability. This nutrient packed formula contains Certified Organic jojoba and olive oils plus peppermint, Basil, Senega, Watercress, Sage, Thyme, Rosemary, Grapefruit and Chamomile.


----------



## Hypnotic_LT (May 27, 2010)

I have several products to add that I own myself and will be happy to review:

*BEE MINE *




*Peppermint  & Tea Tree  Nourishing Shampoo  8 oz *

*$12.97*

Our all natural shampoo will  gently  cleanse  but give you the strength, shine and manageability you  desire.  We've  added essential oils of peppermint and tea tree to  cleanse the  scalp  and stimulate growth. Along with a special blend of  moisturizing  oils,  proteins & vitamins that will give your hair  a sensational   balance and beautiful appearance.


*Ingredients:*    Coconut Oil, Organic Castor  Oil, Palm Oil, Organic Jojoba  Oil, Distilled  Water, Soy Protein, Hydrolyzed   Wheat  Protein, Glycerin, Panthenol (Vitamin B Complex),   Potassium  Hydroxide, Guar Gum, Peppermint Essential Oil, Tea Tree   Essential Oil  & Fragrance.
​*

Bee  Mine - Purity Rhassoul  Clay Clarifying  Bar 4.5 oz*

* $7.00*

Looking   for a rich, thick, lather? Our  new clarifying  shampoo  bar will cleanse deeply without stripping your   hair  of vital nutrients and vitamins.  It's loaded with rhassoul clay,   bentonite clay, essential   oils, raw honey & other ingredients that   cleans, moisturize and refresh.

*FEATURES:*


Fresh  scent/Cream color  with  specks & pieces  of yarrow & chamomile 
Solid    bar will not  easily break apart or disintegrate
Protects   hair  & tones scalp
Deep-cleanses    & rinses clean leaving the hair well conditioned  &   moisturized.  
 *INGREDIENTS:* Coconut  Oil, Palm  Oil, Safflower  Seed Oil,  Glycerin (kosher  of  vegetable  origin), Shea Butter,  Purified  Water, Sodium Hydroxide   (saponifying agent), Sorbitol (moisturizer),  dl-Panthenol (Pro-Vitamin   B), Hydrolyzed Silk, Organic Raw Honey,  Sorbitan  oleate   (emulsifier),Rhassoul Clay,   Bentonite Clay, Soy bean protein  (conditioner), Chamomile Flower,   Yarrow Flower,  Raw Organic Apple  Cider  Vinegar, Eucalyptus  Essential Oil, Fragrance.​*
*
*
*​*

Avocado  Cream Balanced  Conditioner 16 oz*

* $20.00*

This nourishing  conditioner is  enriched with  pro-vitamins, extracts & proteins  that compact the  cuticle layer  of the hair resulting in nourished hair  that isn't weighed  down.  It  will leave your hair silky, soft, bouncy  and more manageable. 


Ingredients: Aloe barbadensis (Organic Aloe)  Juice,   Lavendula angustifolia (Organic Lavender) Distillate, Anthemis nobilis (Organic Roman Chamomile) Distillate, Cetearyl  Alcohol(vegetable-based   emulsifier), Ricinus communis (Castor Seed) Oil, Avocado Butter, Avocado  Oil,  Stearalkonium  Chloride, Phenoxyethanol, Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein,  d-Calcium   Pantothenate (Panthenol Vitamin B5), Panthenol (Vitamin B Complex), Tocopherol (Vitamin E), Kosher Vegetable  Glycerin, Rosa   mosqueta (Rosehip) Seed   Oil, Salix nigra (Organic Black Willow Bark)  Extract,   Fragrance.
*

Bee  Loved Hair & Scalp  Moisturizer 8 fl oz*

* $16.00*

"Bee on your way to longer and  luxurious hair with Bee  Loved  Hair & Scalp Moisturizer!"
  Bee  Mine Bee Loved  Hair & Scalp  Moisturizer penetrates hair and  scalp to deliver  lasting moisture to  your scalp and tresses for optimum  growth  potential.  Vital vitamins,  nutrients and essential oils to  keep your  hair and scalp it's  healthiest.  Great for those preferring  lotion to  oil. 8 fl oz.


Ingredients:   100% Unrefined Shea Butter, 100% Organic  Coconut  Oil, Organic Extra  Virgin Olive Oil, Select Herbs, Vitamin E   Tocopherol Oil, Essential  Oils & Fragrance (Island  Mango).

​*

Strawberry  Kiwi with Sulfur 8  fl oz*

* $16.00*

Strawberry Kiwi Scent Hair Growth Serum  w/Sulfur
100%  Natural and Organic  Hair Growth Serum Scent  Strawberry Kiwi 8 fl oz.
This is one of the Original  Serums if you are  not allergic to  sulfur or have any health problems  this would be the  one for you.  The  only difference with this is the  scent of the other  original "Bee Mine  Hair Growth Serum with Sulfur -  Mango Scent".


Ingredients:   Organic Coconut oil, organic extra virgin  olive oil, sulfur powder,   essential oils, herbs & fragrance.

​
Neutrogena

Triple Moisture Pure Strength- Manufacturer's Description
Triple Moisture Pure Strength Conditioning Treatment actually reverses damage by strengthening all three layers of each hair strand from the inside out. Weakened hair suffers in two key ways: 1) lack of moisture causes the hair shaft sheath to break more easily, and 2) damaged hair has 600% more holes than healthy hair causing it to look unhealthy.

INGREDIENTS
Water, Cyclopentasiloxane, Cetearyl Alcohol, Cetyl Alcohol, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Amodimethicone, Glycerin, Polysorbate 60, Linoleamidopropyl PG Dimonium Chloride Phosphate, Tocopheryl Acetate, Panthenol, Stearamidopropyl Dimethylamine, Glycol Steareth, Ceteth 2, Wheat Protein (Triticum Vulgare), Meadowfoam Seed Oil (Limnanthes Alba), Olive Fruit Oil (Olea Europaea), Sweet Almond Oil (Prunus Amygdalus Dulcis), Hydroxpropyl Guar, Disodium EDTA, Citric Acid, Methylparaben, Propylparaben, Fragrance


----------



## clcheapshoes520 (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks for your post. It’s really informative stuff.I really like to read.Hope to learn more from u in the future and i have a nice experience here!

Christian Louboutin shoes
UK Tiffany


----------



## Moopeh (Sep 5, 2010)

I'd like to see a review of   Oyin Handmade Honey Help Conditioner  link to pic -> http://oyinhandmade.com/shop/images/HH4.jpg    and  Oyin Handmade Burnt Sugar pomade  link to pic->http://oyinhandmade.com/shop/images/BSug.jpg  Thank you!


----------



## SoulisticBeyouty (Oct 11, 2010)

A Not so Typical but NEW Product Review! A 1st in the Natural Hair Movement!




The Natural Hair Love Affair Wall Calendar is a visual hair playground designed to inspire you, nurture you, and guide you along a loving natural hair journey. It is a great way for you to perform a bit of trial and error to find the perfect balance for your hair. It is our mission to provide you with an exquisite, practical, and unique tool that will help you find rituals that will make hair time- a self-love experience! With expressive, afrotastic calendar stickers that convey personality, this calendar is a beneficial tool that you can truly feel good about using and giving. A must-have for Naturalistas everywhere!


----------

